# Question about carrying in Florida?



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

I went on packing.org and didnt see anything about this. I went to the gun range and one of the guys that walked in had a holstered glock on his belt. It was in plain veiw. Is this legal to carry a gun on your side with a carry permit or do you have to get a special permit. He wasnt a cop either.


----------



## toolbox (Nov 14, 2005)

Camo said:


> I went on packing.org and didnt see anything about this. I went to the gun range and one of the guys that walked in had a holstered glock on his belt. It was in plain veiw. Is this legal to carry a gun on your side with a carry permit or do you have to get a special permit. He wasnt a cop either.


More information here:http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/weapons/index.html


----------

